# Training treats?



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Just wondering what treats everyone uses for training their goldens? The current kind I have been using has been giving my dog horribly loose stools.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It depends. Lots of time I just boil a chicken breast and cut it into tiny pieces and keep what I think I'll use in a day or two refrigerated and freeze the amount I might not use in that time period. 

Sometimes it's a hot dog cut into tiny pieces, sometimes string cheese cut into tiny pieces, sometimes it's low sodium thick cut slice of chicken from the deli that I cut into tiny pieces. 

For in the house training, with low distractions, we'll train around meal time and just use his kibble (take from his measured portion). We also use the Zuke's treats, which are nicely portioned, in all the flavors. 

For really high value, we used freeze dried liver. 

I'm looking into making my own treats that I can break into small pieces too. I'm on Susan Garrett's re-callers and a bunch of the class have shared recipes they use to make treats.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

My guy also has digestive "issues" so I make my own treats. I'll buy thin beef steaks or premade turkey burgers (unseasoned) and cook them in the oven until really well done. After they're cool I cut into small pieces and package in zip top bags. I usually keep out enough for a couple of days of training and freeze the rest. My local grocery store sells meat that has reached it's "Sell By" date for about half price, so if I see something that I can use, I buy it, take it home and cook it immediately. 

He also really LOVES grilled hamburger, so if I make hamburgers for us I make one for him with no seasoning and use that. Good treats have done wonders for his recall!

KB


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

We make chicken jerky for high value treats-easy, cheap, smells good, we can eat it, I know exactly what goes in it and no refrigeration required. The Pet Deli liver and beef rolls work well too. I also use hot dogs cut in tiny pieces and even goldfish when we had them on hand-although the salt probably isn't great for them, haha. At home, I often make them do treats for their dinner and just use the kibble. Charlee Bears seem to work at home but they aren't what I'd call "high value" since they don't smell much. I got some Bill Jac Peanut Butter Treats that they seem to love as well.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

We use kibble for our 6 month old, Seamus. If we REALLY want to get his attention we'll cut a bit off a string cheese into tiny pieces.

Debbie


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh I forgot - we also use original Cheerios as well sometimes.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe likes the nutro crunchy bites. They have real fruits and veggies in them and they come in a bunch of flavors. For a super high value treat we keep a hot dog cut up in the refrigerator. She comes so fast when we have one of those in our hand.


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Riley goes bonkers for the chicken flavored Power Bites. For trading high value chews she also responds quite well to Merrick Backcountry Chicken Jerkey treats broken into smaller pieces.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

I use chicken dark meat , I boil it . It seems to stay moist longer than white . I also use Punkin that I make in ice cube trays


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

When we're at home, we'll either use Kaizer's kibble or the original cheerios
For really high-value treats, we use cheese or chicken. Kaizer loves the cheese more than the chicken though, and a tennis ball more than chicken 

We generally dont give Kaizer store-brought treats so we use whatever's on hand. We've used blueberries, scrambled eggs, bananas, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Charlee Bears. You can get them really cheap from Amazon. I have bags and bags and bags of them


----------

